# Assabentar-se



## ohquenick

Hola.
Crec que una bona traducció per a aquest verb seria "enterarse". Però en castellà, com ja sabeu, si algú diu "te has enterado" té un significat molt diferent de "has entendido". La primera solució es molt menys polida que la segona. Donçs, succeeix el matix en catalá? Si algú diu "t'has assabentat?" sona pitjor que si diu "has entés"?
Us agrairia qualsevol comentari.


----------



## Dymn

ohquenick said:


> "t'has assabentat?"


Te *n'*has assabentat? 

Jo diria això per a demanar a algú si està al corrent d'alguna cosa, d'una notícia, sense cap mena de to condescendent. Val a dir que "enterar-se" si bé està proscrit també es diu molt en català, almenys a Catalunya. Per exemple per a expressar aquest matís jo diria "te n'enteres?". No sé perquè però el present trobo que encaixa millor que el perfet. També diria "*ho *has entès?" en comptes de "has entès?".


----------



## ohquenick

Moltes gràcies Dymn. Vols dir que es conjuga de la mateixa manera com "adonar-se'n"? Es a dir, jo me n'adono, tu te n'adones, vostè se n'adona....; jo me n'assabento tu te n'assabentes, vostè se n'asabenta.... Per als que no som catalans, comprendre el sentit d'aquesta "n" es fa molt, molt dificil.

Completant l'eixemple quedaría així: "vull que netegis la cuina, te n'has assabentat?" però crec que també seria correcte dir: "t'has assabentat de l'hora que surt l'avió?"

T'agrairia qualsevol comentari.


----------



## Dymn

ohquenick said:


> Vols dir que es conjuga de la mateixa manera com "adonar-se'n"? Es a dir, jo me n'adono, tu te n'adones, vostè se n'adona....; jo me n'assabento tu te n'assabentes, vostè se n'asabenta.... Per als que no som catalans, comprendre el sentit d'aquesta "n" es fa molt, molt dificil.


Sí, _assabentar-se *d'alguna cosa* _= _assabentar-se_*'n*. El mateix per a _adonar-se'n_.



ohquenick said:


> Completant l'eixemple quedaría així: "vull que netegis la cuina, te n'has assabentat?" però crec que també seria correcte dir: "t'has assabentat de l'hora que surt l'avió?"


Seria correcte en el segon cas, sens dubte. En el primer, jo almenys m'estranyaria perquè sembla com si fossin dues frases inconnexes. Me n'he assabentat de què? De quina notícia? I com això implica que hagi de netejar la cuina? Que vénen convidats?

Crec que podríem dir _"ho entens?" _perfectament, no sé per escrit però a l'oral aquest esgotament que porta a sobre qui ho diu es desprèn fàcilment del to de veu. També hi hauria _"ho pilles?"_, però és novament un castellanisme, almenys amb aquest significat.


----------



## ohquenick

Moltes gràcies. Llavors tenim tres verbs diferents: (1) assabentar, (2) assabentar-se (3) assabentar-se'n. 
En lloc de dir "ho entens?" es podria dir "has entés"? o s'hauria de dir "has n'entes?

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Xiscomx

Aquí una petita intervenció meva en el fòrum de _Sólo Español_ sobre l'ús del verb assabentar en espanyol.

*EDIT*: Vull afegir que en castellà el verb _asabentar_ s'hauria de conjugar d'acord amb el verb model _pensar_ (G.E.L.) o com el verb _acertar_ (DLE) com fan la majoria de verbs acabats en
_-ventar_: _aspaventar_, _aventar_, _desventar_, _herventar_, _reaventar_, _reventar_ y _ventar1_.


----------



## Dymn

ohquenick said:


> Moltes gràcies. Llavors tenim tres verbs diferents: (1) assabentar, (2) assabentar-se (3) assabentar-se'n.


El verb és el mateix: _assabentar (a algú d'alguna cosa)_, tot i que l'ús transitiu és una mica rar, com també ho és _enterar _en castellà. Si ets assabentat, "t'assabentes" (_assabentar-se_). I si hi afegeixes el pronom relatiu _en _és perquè substitueixes el _"d'alguna cosa"_.



ohquenick said:


> En lloc de dir "ho entens?" es podria dir "has entés"? o s'hauria de dir "has n'entes?


A mi em sona millor amb el pronom _ho _i el present_, _però no posaria la mà al foc que sense o amb el perfet és incorrecte. "Has n'entès" en qualsevol cas és completament agramatical, primer perquè el pronom no pot estar enganxat a un participi (ni en català ni en castellà), i segon perquè no se ben bé a què substituiria el pronom feble aquí.


----------



## Rintoul

ohquenick said:


> Moltes gràcies Dymn. Vols dir que es conjuga de la mateixa manera com "adonar-se'n"? Es a dir, jo me n'adono, tu te n'adones, vostè se n'adona....; jo me n'assabento tu te n'assabentes, vostè se n'asabenta.... Per als que no som catalans, comprendre el sentit d'aquesta "n" es fa molt, molt dificil.
> 
> Completant l'eixemple quedaría així: "vull que netegis la cuina, te n'has assabentat?" però crec que també seria correcte dir: "t'has assabentat de l'hora que surt l'avió?"
> 
> T'agrairia qualsevol comentari.



En el primer cas, on es dóna una ordre o instrucció i es pretén una confirmació o assentiment per part de l'altre, se sol dir "ho entens?", "ho has entès?" o "entesos?"

Naturalment, "entendre" s'usa en preguntes neutres  per saber si s'ha captat una informació. Per exemple, a classe un alumne li pot preguntar al seu company "Ho has entès?", en relació a les explicacions del mestre.

"Te n'has assabentat?" ho fem servir en connexió a fets o notícies situades en un passat més o menys proper, però no en el moment en què es produeix la conversa. "Hi ha hagut un incendi a Sabadell, te n'has assabentat?"


----------

